# Best $400 limb?



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

"Best" is tough as it can mean different things to different people.

I've never owned either set but I have owned the Extreme BFs for years, and have shot the BM Carbon Extremes on a number of occasions.

I have yet to shoot a limb that I would trade my BFs for, but I'd be lying if I said I was good enough to actually exploit the difference between them and the Black Max Carbon Extremes.

Couple that with customer service that is second to none in the industry, I know which one I'd pick.

KPC


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Unfortunately the BF limbs are beyond my financial reach.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Does it have to be one of those?

Lots more available which are better performers in my mind.

-Grant


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Border CV limbs if they are still available. They are great limbs for the money. I have shot the earlier CX versions for years. $400 is kind of a cutoff point. The better limbs start a little higher than that. Winex limbs are $450. Winacts are good limbs at $399.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Any Sebastian Flute or Win-Win limb in the 350-450 range is very good. I have not shot a bad limb from WW in this price range. SF is Win Win.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Bill 2311 said:


> Unfortunately the BF limbs are beyond my financial reach.



That was the point I was trying to make Bill. In my opinion, few will be able to exploit the difference between the BFs and the Black Max Carbon Extremes. I know I can't. The BM Carbon Extremes are a whale of a hunting limb for the money.

KPC


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

While I own the bf extremes and blackmax carbon extreme. I will buy the BM extremes now only. Great limb for the money. I'm waiting on them to get in now for another set


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've got a set of Sky TR-7 limbs, two sets of Blackmax Carbon Extreme limbs, a set of Winex limbs and I've owned the BF Extreme's. The only ones I'd buy again are the BM Carbon Extreme's.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Buy used and save some money.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it's just too subjective to call especially when you're querying other archers on the net and getting answers about how different limbs feel and/or preform when you've no clue what riser the limb answers were based on...for instance...

An archer shooting a comparatively heavy riser might love a certain set of expensive limbs and be able to feel a noticeable difference between the worst and the best whereby an archer wielding a lighter riser might be hard pressed to notice a difference at all between the least expensive and the most expensive limbs....and we constantly hear examples of that with folks claiming they couldn't feel a lick of difference between $80 axioms and the $600 limb sets.

Truth be known?...I think even the archers wielding heavy risers proclaim even very subtle differences as HUGE just because...

*"they were actually able to feel ANY difference at all".*

I think "smooth" can be had with any rigs and is more the result of properly matched and tuned riser length, limb pad angles, limb lengths and poundage's.

as much as I feel that...

*"The Dead In The Hand At-The-Shot Feeling"*

is more the effect of..."State-Of-Tune"...Riser Weight....Stab or No Stabs...and arrow weight....rather than "what price range equipment" the archer selected and paid for.

Lets face it...the weight difference between the lightest and heaviest limbs are what?...and ounce or two if that?...and then performance deltas between the slowest and the fastest (when properly and equally set-up) are what?...several FPS?...therefore?...I feel that the most important aspect is that the limbs be custom tailored in length and profile unto the riser and archer using them.

The rest?...is just bragging rights based on cost, advertising and marketing strategies. 

JMHO and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

What Cwilder and GEREP said. I have a set of BF Extremes and Black Max Extremes. For me only a 1-2 FPS difference between the two. For you, I would suggest the BM Extremes. You will not be sorry. Besides, Lancaster and John Wert are top notch people and will help you make your pick of which size (short, med. or long) for you'r draw length and weight.


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> What Cwilder and GEREP said. I have a set of BF Extremes and Black Max Extremes. For me only a 1-2 FPS difference between the two. For you, I would suggest the BM Extremes. You will not be sorry. Besides, Lancaster and John Wert are top notch people and will help you make your pick of which size (short, med. or long) for you'r draw length and weight.


Really? I wish that had happened to me. When I called Lancaster to ask which size limbs I should get they told me that it was up to individual preference, and that was all the information on that subject I got out of him.


----------



## Icelander513 (Jul 27, 2005)

Dusty Lee said:


> Really? I wish that had happened to me. When I called Lancaster to ask which size limbs I should get they told me that it was up to individual preference, and that was all the information on that subject I got out of him.


It doesn't sound like you talked to John Wert. Regardless, everybody that I've spoken to at LAS has been over the top helpful.


----------



## yogah (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I ordered my BM extremes last june. They still have not arrived. With that being said If you need them right now I would not be counting on the BM extremes from Lancaster.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've owned a few sets of limbs from the cheapest Axiom+ to the top of the line Hex6, unless you're Shooting Fita Target/Field or IFAA Field/3D it's hard to see any difference at short range Hunting or 3D, if that's your goal the smoothness and stability would be more of a priority. 

My go to limb is the Border CV-H it's fast and stable and I shoot a lot of IFAA. I recently purchased the Kaya KStorm limbs for indoors, a super stable smooth drawing limb, I've not had the chance to shoot them long range but they match my CV's 60y point on. 

Don't think you could go wrong with either of your choices, I would guess the Sky's will be better finish and build quality, it's a smaller production and quality control can better monitored.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

yogah said:


> Well I ordered my BM extremes last june. They still have not arrived. With that being said If you need them right now I would not be counting on the BM extremes from Lancaster.


Not due in until February.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

steve morley said:


> Don't think you could go wrong with either of your choices, I would guess the Sky's will be better finish and build quality, it's a smaller production and quality control can better monitored.


I'll happily 2nd that on the Sky limbs...I purchased Sky Archers least expensive limb...glass/maple Skyjacks and the out of the box aesthetic was like getting a burger from a drive through that actually looked like the picture...too boot?...I was shocked to see 5 layer lamination of these 30# limbs with limb tips that were obviously as well thought out and designed as the limb itself who's limb base wedges went on to become the center 5th layer laminate for the full length of the limb.

they are beyond question of "Excellent" quality.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKS:

In all honesty, how can give such a glowing review on a set of limbs that you have admittedly only shot on a platform where you said, they *"ended with a loud sloppy feeling shot...no matter what I did or tried tuning wise".* 

Now, I'm confident that you will probably like them when your new riser arrives, which you also have given glowing reviews of, having never held it in your hand, but at this point it's all speculation on your part. 

Come on. People come here for honest advice from people that have had actual experience with certain products. They are looking to maybe spend their hard earned dollars on a certain product, and they would appreciate honest advice and guidance from people that have actual real world experience with the products they are considering.

I don't mean to be a jerk, but let's keep this real. That is the least we owe to the people coming here looking for advice.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> JINKS:
> 
> In all honesty, how can give such a glowing review on a set of limbs that you have admittedly only shot on a platform where you said, they *"ended with a loud sloppy feeling shot...no matter what I did or tried tuning wise".*
> 
> ...


The review I just gave was soley based on visual aesthetics not at the shot performance as I also explained in the post you took the effort to go back and reference where I mentioned that I only had this BB warf converted riser to try them on...which has 22 degree limb pad angles that are a far departure from the 17deg limb pad angles the skyjacks were designed for however...did give me an idea of how they might draw when mounted to a suitable riser.

Now that said...my 21" Morrison XD riser should be arriving today and I'm thinking what archers don't come here for?...is to read where posters are constantly sniping and under mining one another. 

L8R, Bill.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

You can take it as a snipe if you wish JINKS, but I'm just trying to keep things real for the people that come to these sites looking for honest information and advice. 

It's not a matter of going back and referencing anything. You act like things you post elsewhere happen in a vacuum of some sort. Many of us are members on multiple sites, and we read it all. Sites like this are useless if the information given isn't actually based on actual personal experience.

Maybe I'm the odd man out, but when I ask a question, I don't want answers that are based on what someone wants or hopes will be the case, or what someone read or heard someone else say. I want responses based on actual experience. Not only is that better for those that are looking for honest advice, but it aids in not having to go back and retract things we thought were going to be accurate but weren't.

We are never going to all agree on what equipment is best, what methods work and don't work, or what our own personal experiences are going to be with a given product or method...nor should we. What we can do though, is at least base our opinions on actual experiences we've had. 

I don't wish to have a debate about this with you JINKS. I do sincerely hope that your new rig ends up being everything you are looking for...and more. I also look forward to reading your review based on your actual findings. It's how we all learn.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> You can take it as a snipe if you wish JINKS, but I'm just trying to keep things real for the people that come to these sites looking for honest information and advice.


So besides assuming the responsibilities of A.T. Censor...you infer that my responses aren't honest?...and then follow by excusing yourself with this.... 



GEREP said:


> I don't wish to have a debate about this with you JINKS. I do sincerely hope that your new rig ends up being everything you are looking for...and more. I also look forward to reading your review based on your actual findings. It's how we all learn.
> 
> KPC


Not happening today Mr. Cummings so...while you're on a roll with this....



GEREP said:


> We are never going to all agree on what equipment is best, what methods work and don't work, or what our own personal experiences are going to be with a given product or method...nor should we. What we can do though, is at least base our opinions on actual experiences we've had.


I feel it an opportune time to point out that by your own self admission?...you've many times touted the fact that you've been shooting the same riser for the past 7 years and until a better one comes along you're sticking with your original TT Titan II....for which you have 3 sets of limbs for...TT BM's, TT Longbow Limbs and TT Carbon Extremes..and "THAT" is the extent of experience you have to share where product evaluation is concerned as you've also stated you don't attend shoots to see how you stack up against other archers as you prefer to evaluate your own shooting alone....your words not mine.

Conversely?...I often times get mocked for how many different bows (and types of bows) I've gone through over the past several years here...and have done my best to share those experiences here (with all those bows) and while being as honest as possible...where opinion based reviews were shared to include....

1. My original Bob Lee TD Hunter (with 3 different sets of limbs)

2. My Bushmen American Native R/D Longbow (before and after modifications by the original bowyer and close friend "Steve Jewett")

3. My American Elm Self-Bow

4. My 21st Century Edge Carbon Longbow

5. My Toelke Whip XX R/D Longbow

6. My Falco Trophy "D" Longbow

7. My Falco Force "D" Longbow

8. My 64"/35# Bear Super Kodiak

9. My Excel (w/ (2) different sets of SF Limbs)

10 My PSE Zone ILF Riser w/ Samick Universal Limbs

11. A 21" Dalaa (which Moose now owns)

12. My Herters Perfection Magnum

13. My '65 Bear Polar

14. My Black Widow PSAII

and finally?...

15. My Bob Gordon Black Bear Warf w/ (2) different sets of BlackMax Limbs and?..a set of Skyjacks which are now waiting for bow #...

16. My Morrison 21" XD Phoenix.

Now that said?...I don't wish to debate you either Mr. Cummings...but when someone publicly infers that I haven't honest in any way?...I feel I have the right to publicly defend myself and my published opinions and experiences of such bows I have purchased, owned and shot...which I believe I just have.

That said?...one of the real cool things about competing with many other archers (before the research tool of the web was invented) was how everyone and anyone who bought a new bow and brought it to the club range would be very willing (if not proud) when others asked to handle and/or shoot it....often times it was how we learned which bow we might want to own next...with the single string community being so small these days and with many who aren't always able to find or travel too shoots?...I feel that folks like me sharing in forums such as this are a tremendous resource for those who are wondering ad have questions about what a particular bow might feel and shoot like before purchasing it...I do my best to provide that information even if it is only based on personal experience and opinion as it seems outside of yourself?...some folks actually trust me and value those thoughts, feelings and opinions.

Now...back too the original topic..."Please".


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the ilf bows but I really like the blackmax carbon extremes I have. The BM carbon wood limb isn't to shabby either. These are the only ilf limbs I own and wouldn't hesitate to buy either again.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> I feel it an opportune time to point out that by your own self admission?...you've many times touted the fact that you've been shooting the same riser for the past 7 years and until a better one comes along *you're sticking with your original TT Titan II*....for which you have 3 sets of limbs for...TT BM's, TT Longbow Limbs and* TT Carbon Extremes*..and *"THAT" is the extent of experience* you have to share where product evaluation is concerned as you've also stated *you don't attend shoots to see how you stack up against other archers as you prefer to evaluate your own shooting alone*....*your words not mine*.


Again JINKS, let's keep it real. If you're going to use my words, please do so accurately.

Just for clarification, I have never owned a Titan II, nor have I ever said that I've owned one. 

I have owned at least one set of every ILF limb TT has ever made, *EXCEPT* for the Black Max Carbon Extremes, but I have shot them on a number of occasions, both on my original Titan, and other risers. I have also shot, on a number of occasions, every ILF riser that TT has ever produced, with a variety of limbs of different configurations. 

I have never said that I don't attend shoots, events, leagues, and even an occasional tournament. I attend them often. What I have said is that I have no desire to compete, or see how I stack up against other archers. I know if I'm shooting well, and I know if I'm not. 

Lastly, if you think one riser and a few sets of limbs is the only experience I've had with shooting ILF hunting risers and limbs, you would be sadly mistaken, and not even worth discussing.

So, yes...let's get back to the original topic. Please.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

IMHO, I have both BM Carbon Extremes and BM Carbon/Woods. The carbon/woods are available now. Both sets of limbs shoot better than I can. The difference on my chrono is recordable, but not significant. I would spring for the BM Carbon/Woods. My next recommendation would be Dryad ACS, but they are outside your price range. Best Regards, Brian


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Jinks, Enjoy very much watching your videos and reading your posts. Your enthusiasm for trying many different styles of bows ,and different shooting styles I think is great. Keeps things interesting. So , in your persut of happiness with archery ,I hope you will continue to post your latest adventures and opinions.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

badshotdb said:


> Jinks, Enjoy very much watching your videos and reading your posts. Your enthusiasm for trying many different styles of bows ,and different shooting styles I think is great. Keeps things interesting. So , in your persut of happiness with archery ,I hope you will continue to post your latest adventures and opinions.


Thanks!!! :thumbs_up

it's nice to get a pat on the back in between scourgings. :laugh:


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Sky-Dogg said:


> IMHO, I have both BM Carbon Extremes and BM Carbon/Woods. The carbon/woods are available now. Both sets of limbs shoot better than I can. The difference on my chrono is recordable, but not significant. I would spring for the BM Carbon/Woods. My next recommendation would be Dryad ACS, but they are outside your price range. Best Regards, Brian


Those carbon woods are really nice. I definetely do not shoot the black max carbon extremes any better than the carbon woods. Totally agree with you.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

grantmac said:


> Does it have to be one of those?
> 
> Lots more available which are better performers in my mind.
> 
> -Grant


OK, what can you suggest for under $400?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Fivics Titan, Kaya KStorm, RCX-100, Winnex.

All good limbs.

-Grant


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

By all means not taking sides on the scuffle that's going on here. Just adding my two cents by saying *Jinkster*, your video reviewing the Morrison riser and Sky limbs was very enlightening. The look of your new setup had me crying with joy, okay a slight exaggeration. I'm an archery newbie and have been looking at quite a few YouTube videos to learn not only form, but also to figure out what I want in a bow. The way the Morrison/Sky combo looked, performed and sounded in your video showed me the solidness that I'm looking for. Of course I'm not going to make any final decision on my next riser or limbs right now, but it certainly has given me something to think about. And in my mind that is the purpose of a review, to give you something to think about.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> I think it's just too subjective to call especially when you're querying other archers on the net and getting answers about how different limbs feel and/or preform when you've no clue what riser the limb answers were based on...for instance...
> 
> An archer shooting a comparatively heavy riser might love a certain set of expensive limbs and be able to feel a noticeable difference between the worst and the best whereby an archer wielding a lighter riser might be hard pressed to notice a difference at all between the least expensive and the most expensive limbs....and we constantly hear examples of that with folks claiming they couldn't feel a lick of difference between $80 axioms and the $600 limb sets.
> 
> ...


Well said sir.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't overlook used BF Extreme limbs. I bought two pair used on the traders of different forums and they cost $400 and $350 delivered. A screaming deal and they are wonderful shooting limbs. If I had to go new I'd look at the BM Carbon Extremes. Hopefully I'll get to shoot them this May in Baltimore.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> I think it's just too subjective to call especially when you're querying other archers on the net and getting answers about how different limbs feel and/or preform when you've no clue what riser the limb answers were based on...for instance...
> 
> An archer shooting a comparatively heavy riser might love a certain set of expensive limbs and be able to feel a noticeable difference between the worst and the best whereby an archer wielding a lighter riser might be hard pressed to notice a difference at all between the least expensive and the most expensive limbs....and we constantly hear examples of that with folks claiming they couldn't feel a lick of difference between $80 axioms and the $600 limb sets.
> 
> ...



JINKS, JINKS, JINKS...

You need to stop posting stuff like this, at least until you decide on a set.

:wink:

KPC

PS: I'm *JOKING* with you man.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Fivics Titan, Kaya KStorm, RCX-100, Winnex.
> 
> All good limbs.
> 
> -Grant


I have always found Grants advice to be pretty good so I checked out the prices on these limbs-

Fivics Titan - $ 279

Fivics Titan Pure $ 376

Kaya K Storm $376

RCX- 100 $ 529

Winnex $ 449

A few weeks ago I emailed Sid re the cost of the CV limbs with a wood core and the quote was somewhere around $475 inc shipping.

The limbs prices are a mixture of Lancaster and Alt sports- my early Alzheimers is kicking in and don't remember which is LAS or Alt 
did notice that even though LAS lists a few of them they're the usual "backordered"


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Alt services is the way to go for pricing to save a few bucks.
Although dont use them if your in a big hurry, I'm still waiting on my order that was shipped a week ago. 
IMHO the CVW's are the way to go, and the Sids are faster with shipping.


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

The problem with best limbs is that, you might not actually like them once you have them. I spent a chunk of change on some fast limbs about two years ago. They were as advertised, fast, and I could shot further, easier.. Problem is, I still prefer soft shooting limbs, and my scores with softer limbs are more than a few points higher on a three hundred round or any indoor event for that matter. Which says something about me, not the limbs. Point I'm trying to make, is try to find some place to test some limbs. What somebody else sees as crisp, you might find stiff, and smooth, you might find you want more feed back near full draw or the clicker. That's why recommending limbs is hard. That said, probably any of the limbs you find in the $400 range will shoot really well. I almost always prefer smooth, and in that range, I think Hoyts and samick's good. Haven't shot Borders in that price range, but the ones I have shot, were very nice.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Went back and checked the price Chrono

Rcx -100 @ $529 was LAS price--- $370 at Alt Services-big difference

Winex- $449 LAS $379 alt serv.


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

Why not consider buying used off here or the FITA forum? I've bought BM, BM Carbons, BF Extremes, Winex, SF UP's, Hoyt ZR, SF Axiom, and a few others I can't remember, and the most I spent on any of them was $300-$350. But the others were in the $200 and under range.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would but none have surfaced.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Recently Sebastian Flute relabeled their low-cost wood/carbon limbs. These sell for about 180.00. I bought two pair (longs) in 34 and 38 pounds. I understand this limb is mainly a glass limb with some small amount of carbon included. Enough they can call them carbon limbs. Mostly marketing but I like them.

Have been surprised by how well these limbs shoot both for speed and overall feel. I only draw 27" so I never really get into stack issues with any limbs. Even shorts, which I hate. My SF limbs are longs and they are a bargain. If you like wood cores you might consider these. I have the 38s mounted on a Spig 650 and wound in most of the way. I get 40# OTF @ 27". Shooting Carbon Tech 650 spine shafts cut to 28" and weighing a total of 280 grains, I'm clocking 197fps. I use Spin-Wings for fletch and find they carry down-range very well. Very flat trajectory and I group well with this combination. I like low to mid-range limbs because there are great bargains around if you look. Today there are lots of great limbs not requiring 800 dollar hits on the credit card.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

To be honest I've not had a set of Recurve limbs I didn't like, even the cheap Axiom+ limbs were pretty impressive for the price, they didn't have the high quality finish of slightly more expensive limbs but they did the same job.

I think some limbs feel and perform better than others but when you get to $400 price range the performance gap between $400 and $600 limbs is likely the smallest of all the price ranges.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't forget MK Korea Inpers - $350.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott G. said:


> Why not consider buying used off here or the FITA forum? I've bought BM, BM Carbons, BF Extremes, Winex, SF UP's, Hoyt ZR, SF Axiom, and a few others I can't remember, and the most I spent on any of them was $300-$350. But the others were in the $200 and under range.


It's like what Jinxster pointed out recently in his inimitable way-when your always buying used you never get exactly what you want -there is always a compromise
and he is the voice of experience. I'm looking for a certain type of limb now and keep seeing ads for something close bit not close enough so I 've decide screw it I'll buy new and pay an extra 1 or 200 to get it over with.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would really like to try a set of the Border Hex 6.5 in longs, but I just can't justify that much money for a set of limbs at this time.
I was impressed with the review of the SkyJacks, especially with the bamboo cores. 
It seems that these type of limbs (BM Carbon Extremes, BF Extremes, SkyJacks or Borders) don't come up for sale too often.
Hopefully next month LAS will get a shipment of BM Carbon Extremes, longs/45-50##, in stock and I can drive down and try both the carbon/woods and the Carbon Extremes, side by side. It is a 40 minute drive but in this case, worth it.
I just waited almost a year to find a rifle I wanted so I just need to be patient on recurve limbs as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Border's do come up occasionally: http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51175

-Grant


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just too much poundage on that set or I would have been after them....
Of course, had they been less poundage he would not be listing them.
Maybe Jparnee will have a garage sale and thin some out after one of his tests. I have to stop checking in on posts by him and Jinks.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

There's a real good deal on 44# long Winex limbs in the classifieds


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

GEREP said:


> ........... I'm just trying to keep things real for the people that come to these sites looking for honest information and advice......


Well said...and good on you for telling it like it is.

The internet is where old wives tales and bad advice goes to roost. Thankfully the majority of the guys here are not in that category......some world class shooters in their own right.

The answers I like are when guys state their experience with each and how they feel and compare to whatever else they have tried. I've got WW Innos, Axioms, Dryads, and SF Elite+ [discont] and those SF limbs were less than 1/2 of what my Innos would be to replace and they feel as good if not better- great limb/ great value..

Limbs are so subjective- if all you ever shot was a cheap limb and thought it was great. How can someone asking the question gauge a difference between a guy shooting for years at a high level....vs. some guy shooting in his backyard that posts a lot? 

Of course everyones opinion matters............*but the weight it carries is relative to their experience and skill level.* an important qualifier


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Border had a set of 38# Hex 6 W Longs last week for $430 + shipping.....


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

stoutstuff said:


> Border had a set of 38# Hex 6 W Longs last week for $430 + shipping.....


I can't get any inventory on their web site except fpr the Douglas.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bill 2311 said:


> I can't get any inventory on their web site except fpr the Douglas.


Skype or email. It's always worth talking with the Sids, something new to learn.

-Grant


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Bill 2311 said:


> I can't get any inventory on their web site except fpr the Douglas.


Email [email protected] for stock lists. We have been Working our Tails off getting ordered bows out for the past 6 months, the paper trail has fallen behind.

hex6 and Hex6 BB2 limbs are on clearance sale.
Both BD and ILF


Sorry for the poor comunication on the lists


----------

